# just another pf / ipfw thread



## Alexander Huemeyer (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi,
I know there is lots of information, I just see a lot FreeBSD users prefer PF over IPFW. I'm about to set up a larger environment and planing to use (mostly) FreeBSD, so my question:

If ipfw fits all my needs, is there any reason to prefer pf? I'm used to both syntaxes (as far needed).

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2017)

Alexander Huemeyer said:


> If ipfw fits all my needs, is there any reason to prefer pf?


Simple answer, no.


----------



## bryn1u (May 12, 2017)

Hello,

I don't want to create new separate topic that's why im asking here. Anyone can tell me IPFW is still developing and does it have any new features ? Where can i find additional information about IPFW ?

Thank you,


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2017)

IPFW is FreeBSD's own firewall, so yes, it's still actively developed.



> Where can i find additional information about IPFW?


Anything specific you're looking for? The handbook and the man pages are a good place to start.


----------



## Jeckt (May 12, 2017)

IPFW is still actively developed. Because it's a part of the base operating system, changes and new features are mostly noted in FreeBSD release notes.  The ipfw(8) man page covers a lot.


----------

